# Need the ultimate CQ weapon???



## Farmboy (31 Aug 2005)

Take a look at this  8)

Just got a bunch in, American Tomahawk CQC-T


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (31 Aug 2005)

lmao, how much are they going for?

That German Camo in the back?


----------



## kyleg (31 Aug 2005)

That's multicam if I'm not mistaken. And that's a sexy hatchet. I can only dream of taking down a door (or *cough* a person *cough*) with one of those. Looks more like something that would only be effective on a hollywood set though... but hey, who knows?

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## The_Falcon (31 Aug 2005)

Is the The Great Milenko on the blade?


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Aug 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> lmao, how much are they going for?




http://www.emersonknives.com/indexLatestProducts.html



> Price is $275.00 ..... Order Now ......


 (US $)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2005)

When I was re-enacting the fur trade era, buckskins, black powder, et al, one of the tools we used was the tomahawk. Some of the research we did showed it as one of the most versatile tools in a mountain man's inventory. It was also favoured by them as the close quarter weapon of choice it was designed to be. Used properly it is extremely effective and intimidating. Most of the ones we used were home made and forged. They were heavy enough to break bone, but balanced and finished (and very sharp) that they could be thrown with finesse. Not that you'd want to toss away your defence in the middle of a fracas, but they could be thrown with very good accuracy.


----------



## BernDawg (31 Aug 2005)

I own a hand forged hawk and they do throw quite nicely.  I wonder how the balance is on this one?


----------



## paracowboy (31 Aug 2005)

I carry a Cold Steel Rifleman's Hawk on my ruck. Love it.


----------



## Farmboy (31 Aug 2005)

ShortBus 

 I'll bring some to Stand To.

 ;D



Price is $360 CDN

Yes, it's multicam



> The Great Milenko


    

 ?

You could shave with the edge 

Haven't thrown this one yet but I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## TCBF (31 Aug 2005)

Nice picture.  Better not have more than 5 rounds in any one of those mags.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (31 Aug 2005)

This is the obvious solution to all our bayonet related debates. Just make a version that attached to the C7 bayonet lug.


----------



## gate_guard (31 Aug 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> And that's a sexy hatchet. I can only dream of taking down a door (or *cough* a person *cough*) with one of those.



...someone needs a psych assessment... :


----------



## TheShepherd (31 Aug 2005)

U.S Rangers carry a similar tomahawk, but with a wooden handle, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TCBF (31 Aug 2005)

"This is the obvious solution to all our bayonet related debates. Just make a version that attached to the C7 bayonet lug."

-Can you just imagine the sweetheart contracts for the space-age plastic scabbards and the CADPAT (temperate, arctic, and arid region) frogs?

-Gawd, I would love to get in on some of THAT money.

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (31 Aug 2005)

Hmm, I don't think you would want to be wearing it on your chest...


----------



## TCBF (31 Aug 2005)

"Hmm, I don't think you would want to be wearing it on your chest..."

-My wife tells me that 'Fashion Sense" is not one of my strong suits...  so, where can we stow it?  Can't leave it fixed on the blasters all the time: the NSE would reduce itself to nil strength in a matter of hours.



Tom


----------



## Farmboy (31 Aug 2005)

> U.S Rangers carry a similar tomahawk, but with a wooden handle, if I'm not mistaken.



 They carry some different ones including the wood handle and the Next Gen. Ranger.

Here are a couple of the wood style ones.








The CQC-T comes with a sheath that can attach to your belt and has D ring for vest attachment.


----------



## BKells (1 Sep 2005)

What's with the loaded mags?


----------



## mudgunner49 (1 Sep 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> What's with the loaded mags?



Exactly how much good are *unloaded * mags??    Besides, unless my eyes deceive me, they are all "pinned" to 5 rd (don't get me started on the current FA Regs...  :threat


cheers,

blake


----------



## KevinB (1 Sep 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> What's with the loaded mags?



 :  Thanks safety sid.


----------



## Farmboy (1 Sep 2005)

> What's with the loaded mags?



1. To help show the size.

2. To add to the effect.

3. They were handy.


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Sep 2005)

Very nice! What's the weight on one of those puppies?? 



			
				KevinB said:
			
		

> :   Thanks safety sid.



Ha!


----------



## Farmboy (2 Sep 2005)

The wieght is 0.6 kg


----------



## TCBF (2 Sep 2005)

"What's with the loaded mags?"

-Looks like somebody is practising their SOF/G&A type photo layout skills.  You know, the guy in the cowboy hat shooting the gun from the bench, ammo boxes and accessories artfully arranged beside the rifle in such a way as to illustrate the mfr's name.  Gun porn.   It's all about layout and selling the product.  Like flopping girls in bikinis over this year's Mustang.

-Farmboy, you got enough free advertising yet?

Tom


----------



## KevinB (3 Sep 2005)

Farmboy will all due respect 

I think THIS is the ultimate


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Sep 2005)

Here's my latest acquisition, makes 8 so far...

Kat


----------



## TCBF (3 Sep 2005)

Hey, KevinB, those 230 grain round nose .45 ACP?  Partial to 10mm Auto myself..

Tom


----------



## Zartan (3 Sep 2005)

Dumb question, I know, but hypothetically speaking, were I in the Canadian Forces, would there even be a vague possibility that I could bring one of those Tomahawks on a mission?  I like.


----------



## TCBF (3 Sep 2005)

"but hypothetically speaking,"

Nothing surprises me anymore, but it has been my experience that most people look for excuses to lighten their load by leaving kit behind, not adding more.

Tom


----------



## KevinB (3 Sep 2005)

Yup 203 gr JHP and FMJ.

 The Tomahawk - well we had a WO carry an axe...


----------



## paracowboy (3 Sep 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> Dumb question, I know, but hypothetically speaking, were I in the Canadian Forces, would there even be a vague possibility that I could bring one of those Tomahawks on a mission?  I like.


If you tried to carry that atrocity on your web gear, you would be laughed out of the Infantry. I carry a tomahawk on my ruck because it's an axe and a hammer. It's handy in the field, and it's lighter than a regular hatchet. (A drywalling hammer would achieve nearly the same result.) If you honestly believe that you would employ it as a weapon, you need to seriously give your head a shake.
It's a neat toy. I want one to play with in the back yard. But, it ain't a logical weapon. If you want to carry an extra weapon in CQB, get a pistol from your CQ. At least it'd be practical. There's a reason we stopped using swords and axes once the pistol was perfected. 
And this is coming from a man who owns several of each, and is trained in their use.


----------



## Britney Spears (3 Sep 2005)

BUT what if I could mount it on the end of my rifle? Surely according to some here that turns it into a CQB weapon extraoridinare, right?


----------



## Bomber (3 Sep 2005)

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=32016&cat=1,43456,43407

Dudes, this should be the issued multitool.  And only 9.50, what a great Christmas present.


----------



## paracowboy (3 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> BUT what if I could mount it on the end of my rifle? Surely according to some here that turns it into a CQB weapon extraoridinare, right?


hmmm, maybe some sort of hydraulic or pneumatic system? We could mount them on the Garbage-wagon's hubcaps, along the tops of the Hesco Bastion, maybe rig up little RC cars with 'em...dude the possibilities are freakin' endless!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2005)

We could do BattleBots!!!


----------



## TCBF (3 Sep 2005)

"Dudes, this should be the issued multitool."

-Come to think of it, that boxtool sums up my construction career: a hammer for building something wrong, a crowbar for taking it apart after I realized I built it wrong, and a hatchet for making kindling for the wood stove out of what was left of the store bought lumber I ruined after my angry use of the crowbar - see above.

-Lee Valley, eh?  One in Edmonton, I think I will go and visit.  My 11 year old son got to practice axe throwing at "Old Fort William" this summer.

Tom


----------



## kyleg (4 Sep 2005)

gate_guard said:
			
		

> ...someone needs a psych assessment... :



Lol, come on, it was a joke!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Sep 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> Lol, come on, it was a joke!



One in poor taste....Hello.....Earth to Pte Pinky.....do you understand how much the CF is under the microscope??? With comments like your it only hurts our image.


----------



## kyleg (5 Sep 2005)

You are completely right, I hadn't considered that at all. My apologies :-\


----------



## Blackhorse7 (5 Sep 2005)

Would NEVER happen (sic), But I would love to see the look on a"client's" face when I came busting through the door wielding one of those...  Depends come to mind...   >


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 Sep 2005)

And P.S. - 

Not knocking those in the current know for CQB, but the only useless weapon in CQB is one that is not used.  And a lot of pics coming out of Iraq have guys sporting variations of Tomahawks.  Can't imagine a more fear inviting weapon at this point....


----------



## paracowboy (6 Sep 2005)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Can't imagine a more fear inviting weapon at this point....


 strictly fear-inducing? Big knife. Really big knife with a shiny blade. Stainless steel sword. Hits 90% of humanity in the gut. All kinds of phobias come to the surface when facing a blade. 'Course, the problem is teaching troops how to use a big bladed knife without stabbing themselves or their buddy.  : The horror.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Sep 2005)

<-----------------  Eyes left, my new toy, good for pucker factor at 20 paces.  ;D


----------



## Mojo Magnum (6 Sep 2005)

nice thread,
I'm still trying to figure out how to get the bullets in the hatchet though ;D


----------

